# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Застольные игры на карточках

## ABDULLA

Был я на свадьбе у дочери в Мариуполе, и там с музыкантом работал тамада (такого вида странного наверно с перепоя или алкаш).
Так вот он раздал гостям ,причем всем карты с текстами, и потом подходил к гостям с другими картами они вытаскивали любую и зачитывали ответ.
Может кто нибудь поделиться вопросами и ответами.
*НЕ исключено что эта тема была уже но я не встречал.*
С ув.Abdulla.

----------


## Volodя

вам в тему "прошу . ищу, помогите"

----------


## optimistka17

> он раздал гостям ,причем всем карты с текстами, и потом подходил к гостям с другими картами они вытаскивали любую и зачитывали ответ.


 это известная игра "Чепуха" Илим "Вопрос-ответ"
Сходи в тему "Игры, конкурсы..." Там , наверняка найдешь что-то полезное...

----------


## Dium

*ABDULLA*, 



> Был я на свадьбе у дочери в Мариуполе, и там с музыкантом работал тамада (такого вида странного наверно с перепоя или алкаш).
> Так вот он раздал гостям ,причем всем карты с текстами, и потом подходил к гостям с другими картами они вытаскивали любую и зачитывали ответ.
> Может кто нибудь поделиться вопросами и ответами.
> НЕ исключено что эта тема была уже но я не встречал.
> С ув.Abdulla.


Видите, а конкурс Вам его понравился:))) а отозвались о человеке не очень хорошо! вот сразу такой пост вызывает негатив. Каков бы ни был человек, тамада, никогда не судите!!! 
Даже в старословянском языке уже была такая поговорка:
"Не осонждайте, да не осонждены бондете" . 
А вот спецом для Вас выкладываю вопросы и ответы (найдено в инете)

Фразы разрезаютя и раскладываются в отдельные коробочки, гость тянет наугад вопрос и может сам выбрать кто будет ему отвечать. 

Вопрос: ПРАВДА ТЫ МЕНЯ СТРАСТНО ЛЮБИШЬ? 
Ответ: РАЗУМЕЕТСЯ ДА!!! А ТЫ ЧТО, В ЭТОМ СОМНЕВАЕШЬСЯ? 

Вопрос: ТЫ ПО НОЧАМ ПАДАЕШЬ С КРОВАТИ? 
Ответ: ТОЛЬКО ЭТОГО МНЕ ЕЩЕ НЕ ХВАТВЛО ДЛЯ ПОЛНОГО СЧАСТЬЯ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ ЧАСТО ПРОБУЕШЬ СПИРТНЫЕ НАПИТКИ? 
Ответ: С КЕМ НЕ БЫВАЕТ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ ХОДИШЬ В ОБЩЕСТВЕННУЮ БАНЮ? 
Ответ: ЕСЛИ РОДИНА ПРИКАЖЕТ, ГОТОВ И НА ЭТО! 

Вопрос: ТЫ УМЕЕШЬ ВРАТЬ? 
Ответ: ТОЛЬКО КОГДА ВЫПЬЮ ИЛИ В КАРТЫ ПРОИГРАЮ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ ВЕРИШЬ В ЛЮБОВЬ С ПЕРВОГ8О ВЗГЛЯДА? 
Ответ: ЭТО ВИДНО И НЕВООРУЖЕННЫМ ГЛАЗОМ!!!! 

Вопрос: ТЫ ХОЧЕШЬ ПОСИДЕТЬ СО МНОЙ РЯДОМ? И ЕЩЕ КАК!!! 
Ответ: ТОЛЬКО И МЕЧТАЮ ОБ ЭТОМ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ ЧАСТО ВЫЯСНЯЕШЬ ОТНОШЕНИЯ КУЛАКАМИ? 
Ответ: КОНЕЧНО И НЕ РАЗ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ БОИШЬСЯ БАНДИТОВ? 
Ответ: БЫЛО КАК-ТО, НО ЭТО ВЕЛИКАЯ ТАЙНА! 

Вопрос: ТЫ МОЖЕШЬ СМЕЯТЬСЯ ДО СЛЕЗ? 
Ответ: ТОЛЬКО НОЧЬЮ И ПОД ОДЕЯЛОМ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ ЧАСТО ВЛЮБЛЯЕШЬСЯ? 
Ответ: РАЗВЕ ЧТО ТОЛЬКО С ТОБОЙ! 

Вопрос: ТЕБЕ НРАВИТСЯ ДЕЛАТЬ ДРУЗЬЯМ ГАДОСТИ? 
Ответ: НЕ СКАЖУ, ЭТО МОИ ГЛОБАЛЬНЫЕ ПРОБЛЕМЫ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ НОСИШЬ КОЛГОТКИ В СЕТОЧКУ? 
Ответ: КОНЕЧНО! И ОЧЕНЬ ГОРЖУСЬ ЭТИМ!! 

Вопрос: ТЫ МЕЧТАЕШЬ СО МНОЙ ПОТАНЦЕВАТЬ? 
Ответ: ИНОГДА ПОД ВЕЧЕР, КОГДА БОЛЬШЕ НЕЧЕМ ЗАНЯТЬСЯ! 

Вопрос: НА ТЕБЯ МОЖНО НАДЕЯТЬСЯ В ТРУДНУЮ МИНУТУ? 
Ответ: ИНОГДА, ЕСЛИ ПОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ СИЛЬНОЕ ЖЕЛАНИЕ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ ЛЮБИШЬ ЦЕЛОВАТЬСЯ? 
Ответ: К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ НЕТ! НО ХОЧУ ЭТИМ ЗАНЯТЬСЯ!! 

Вопрос: ТЫ ЧАСТО СКАНДАЛИШЬ? 
Ответ: ДАЖЕ НЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЮ ЖИЗНИ БЕЗ ЭТОГО 

Вопрос: ТЫ ХОЧЕШЬ СО МНОЙ ВСТРЕЧАТЬСЯ? 
Ответ: К ЭТОМУ У МЕНЯ РАЗВИТ ВКУС С ДЕТСТВА. 

Вопрос: ТЫ ПОКУРИВАЕШЬ ТАЙКОМ? 
Ответ: Я БЫ СОЗНАЛСЯ ДА БОЮСЬ ПОСЛЕДСТВИЙ. 

Вопрос: ТЫ ХОЧЕШЬ СТАТЬ ЗВЕЗДОЙ ЭСТРАДЫ? 
Ответ: ТОЛЬКО КОГДА ДИРЕКТОР НЕ ВИДИТ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ СПИШЬ В ТУМБОЧКЕ? 
Ответ: ТОЛЬКО СПРОСОНЬЯ И В ТАПОЧКАХ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ ХОЧЕШЬ СОЙТИ С УМА? 
Ответ: ЭТО МОЕ САМОЕ ЛЮБИМОЕ ЗАНЯТИЕ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ ЧАСТО БЕГАЕШЬ В ТУАЛЕТ? 
Ответ: КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ И МНОГО РАЗ! 

Вопрос: ТЫ ЛЮБИШЬ ТАРАКАНОВ? 
Ответ: ТОЛЬКО В БЕССОЗНАТЕЛЬНОМ СОСТОЯНИИ! 

Вопрос: ТЕБЕ НРАВИТСЯ ТРАТИТЬ ДЕНЬГИ? 
Ответ: ЕСЛИ ТОЛЬКО МАМОЧКА НЕ ПРОТИВ!

----------


## черника

Я подобную игру в вопросы - ответы достаточно часто использую в небольших компаниях, в общем-то идёт неплохо. А на свадьбах раньше делала как первый тур испытаний для свидетелей (по 5 вопросов каждому), тоже проходило неплохо. И заканчивала словами : "Как мы видим, наши свидетели - люди с хорошим чувством юмора, а оно помогает в любых ситуациях. Поэтому считаю, что первый тур испытаний наши свидетели успешно прошли. Если все согласны, давайте поаплодируем!"
Вариантов вопросов и ответов, действительно, очень много, выбирайте подходящие вам - и вперёд!

----------


## ABDULLA

*Dium*
Я его не осуждаю.Просто вид не внушал доверия.
Я думаю это немаловажный фактор для гостей (внешний вид и т.д).
Хотя  сам об этом не задумывался.

----------


## Eliana

А я такую игру видела на свадьбе после того как сняли фату, жених с невестой распределяют свои обязанности в семье, примерно по 5 вопросов каждый))

----------


## Владаня

У меня вот такие обязанности молодых на карточках. Используем редко, но бывает выручают: :Smile3: 


Пить пиво с друзьями

Раз в неделю ходить в баню

Три раза в неделю совершать шопинг

Зарабатывать деньги

Сидеть по ночам в Интернете

Стирать и гладить пеленки

Пылесосить, мыть пол и посуду

Раз в месяц делать подарки своей половинке в виде золотого колечка или цепочки

Лежать на диване перед телевизором	

Тратить деньги

Раз в пять лет вывозить семью на Кипр	

Раз в квартал передвигать мебель, чтоб в семье не было застоя

Ухаживать за ребенком	

Рожать детей

Ремонтировать домашнюю быттехнику	

Распоряжаться семейным бюджетом

Раз в месяц водить семью в ресторан

Готовить завтраки, обеды и ужины

Уступать во всех ссорах

Консервировать овощи и  фрукты

----------


## Владаня

А ещё есть обязанности гостей. Проходят на ура. Можно просто подходить к каждому и давать карточку на выбор. А ещё видела, одна ведущая распечатывает каждую обязанность на листе А4, сворачивает самолётиком. Молодые по очереди берут самолётик и запускают в гостей, в кого попали, тот зачитывает. Прикольненько получается! :Ok: 


Я обещаю завтра всех похмелить	
Я обещаю оплатить этот банкет
Я обещаю развести всех на такси	
Я обещаю раз в неделю заполнять холодильник молодоженов
Я обещаю нянчить будущих детей наших молодых	
Я обещаю пополнять семейный бюджет молодой семьи
Я обещаю оплатить медовый месяц молодых	
Я обещаю раз в неделю приходить к молодым с тортом и шампанским
Я обещаю помочь молодым с приобретением БМВ – Х6 	
Я обещаю купить молодым дачу на Черном море
Я обещаю развлекать наших молодых	
Я обещаю  громче всех кричать горько	
Я открою молодым депозит в банке на сумму 5000 евро
Я сделаю ремонт в квартире молодых за свой счет	
Я подарю путевку в Египет на свадебное путешествие
Я вашему первенцу куплю коляску	
Я каждый новый год буду приносить молодым елку
Я оплачу свадебные расходы	
Я приглашаю всех гостей после свадьбы к себе ночевать

----------

korzova76 (28.07.2016), MarinaU (18.06.2019), Эвелинчик (05.08.2017)

----------


## Елизавета II

Я тоже проводила такое.Но гостей отбирала во время танца.Они надевали шляпу и передавали её соседу.на ком была шляпа во время паузы,тот вписывал свою фамилию в правую колонку,а левую с обязанностями я закрывала.А потом зачитывалось всё это и отдавалось молодым

----------


## ABDULLA

> Владаня


Помогите с текстом на самолетики , на новогодний вечер. Идея понравилась.

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

Вообще игр с карточками очень много. Одна из первых, которую я использовала  была вопрос-ответ. 
Мне  нравится использовать карточки, только надо учитывать, то, что люди в возрасте имеют не очень хорошее зрение и шрифт должен быть крупным.
Сейчас использую такие игры, как : По секрету вам скажу; Ты мой я твой; Какие мы на самом деле ; разные предсказания на картах и т.д.

----------


## тютюня

а я на свадьбе переодеваюсь в цыганку. выхожу под витаса погадай цыганку говорю что все обо всех знаю и за гроши погадаю.всегда ажиотаж шутливое гадание по руке, затем кто якобы поскупился читаю мысли при помощи шляпы, далее уже к молодым читаю мысли жениха.играю с ними с капустой на первенца и в конце раздаю обычные игральные карты все и после вызываю например тузы и шестерки, находят свои масти и пляшут и так всех а далее пляски.вот.пишу извините без знаков препинания малой капризничает :Yahoo:

----------


## Rumba11

> это известная игра "Чепуха" Илим "Вопрос-ответ"
> Сходи в тему "Игры, конкурсы..." Там , наверняка найдешь что-то полезное...


Игра "Чепуха" или как ее по-новому называют Alias очень крутая. Эту игру в готовом виде можно купить в магазине настольных игр, но дороговато. А можно сделать проще и самому напечатать карточки, вот тут например можно скачать уже готовые карточки https://redmonkey.site/igry-i-konkur...-svoimi-rukami
Мы  в компании друзей по-молодости вообще от руки писали слова на бумажках и перемешивали их в шляпе. Потом делились на команды по 2 человека и с помощью ассоциаций объясняли слова. Было очень весело!

----------

